# Needing a coach / instructor near Stewarton, Ayrshire / Glasgow



## iluvzara (14 July 2013)

I've just moved to a small yard nr Stewarton in Ayrshire and was wondering if anyone could give me any names / contacts of any good local (or willing to travel!) coaches I'm currently looking to work on Prelim dressage and jumping 80s /90s at BS Intro Shows so bit of an all rounder or I could go with 2 separate coaches for sj / flat. 

If anyone knows of anyone pls let me know - I do have trailer so could travel if ness but would prefer someone to come to me! Or if anyone has details of local riding clubs / clinics then I'd love to hear from you too - new to whole area and looking for a horsey social life haha thanks xx


----------



## TPO (14 July 2013)

Not sure if he covers your area but John Cameron would be my recommendation. He's Glasgow based.


----------



## Chocy (14 July 2013)

Ailsa Gilchrist (flat)
Olivia Wilmot (jump & flat)
Aileen Craig (jump)
Linda Barnes (flat) 

I use Ailsa & Olivia both are fantastic. They know each other & there ways of teaching which I find really helpful. And they will travel 2 your yard- I'm at yard in stewarton as well so know they both cover that area!! 

Also lots if lesson opportunitys with the local riding club- Ayr, North Ayrshire & Rwnfrewshire. All have good websites with up coming events etc on them.


----------



## measles (15 July 2013)

Aileen Craig would definitely be worth a call.


----------



## Daytona (15 July 2013)

Andrew Hamilton , google he has a website - I think he is fab for BS


----------



## tikino (17 July 2013)

Julie smith is def an amazing coach and has brought me on to no end. you also have stewart christie as well


----------



## asommerville (23 July 2013)

Debbie Rodwell would come to you.  I get Lessons from Linda Barnes and really rate her, also Aileen Craig but at this time of year she's really busy.

Riding club wise north Ayrshire riding club is not far and is an excellent club with something for everyone


----------



## Thornhillstables (24 July 2013)

Ailsa Gilchrist is very near stewarton, excellent for Flat as is Linda Barns if you need contact numbers just PM me, Ayr riding club has lots of lessons on in and around the area. Also David gatherer for jumps or flat and Olivia and Aileen for jumps. David is difficult to get as is olivia during event season but they teach on yards around stewarton so sure if you could get yourself there you could join in! PM if you need any phone numbers.


----------

